# Guitar signal splitters



## Leon (Aug 21, 2007)

noticing that my Morley ABY splitter definitely isn't the best i can do with splitting my guitar signal, i remembered that D Townsend uses a splitter, and mentions it in that YouTube vid. well, i found it, and the damn thing is fucking expensive 

Radial JD7 Injector guitar signal distribution amplifier


just curious if anyone has one? are they worth it? are there other, more affordable products out there that do the same thing?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think Radial has a pedal version of it that's substantially cheaper. I'm not sure how much it'll cost but I'm pretty sure it's <$400.

EDIT: Found it. Tonebone Switchbone - introduction


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

nice! i see it only does 2, though. the JD7 does 7, which kinda got me excited about being able to mix three amps. though, i suppose i could get two, one to AB my signal, then another to AB the A signal.

but by the time i get two, i may as well have gotten the JD7 

oh, the GAS! damn this new job and my new spending ability!


----------



## Jason (Aug 22, 2007)

Voodoo labs amp selector is quite nice as well. True bypass.


----------



## starsnuffer (Aug 22, 2007)

The Radial BigShot ABY will do it too.

-W


----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2007)

Radial BigShot AB-Y true bypass switcher

There's also the Big Shot effects switcher which has two effects loops. According to the block diagram, the loops are switched on the return path. However, because it's a passive box, you may be able to run it in reverse.

Plug your guitar into the main output jack. Plug your main amp (or clean amp) into the main input.

Connect the "return" jack of Loop 1 to the input jack of "Alternate Amp 1" and the "return" jack of Loop 2 to the input jack of "Alternate Amp 2".

With both loops deactivated, you'll get the guitar's signal going to your main clean amp. Step on Loop 1 and it will mute the signal going to your clean amp and activate Alternate Amp 1. Step on it again to return to clean. Stepping on Loop 2 will do the same for Alternate Amp 2. 

This way, you can switch between Clean & 1 and Clean & 2, but you can't switch between amps 1 & 2. However, you can use both of them simultaneously, which could be cool. Or you could move your clean amp to one of the loop positions, and use that simultaneously with your crunch or lead amp.

Or you could buy a three-way switcher. 

Lehle 1at3 SGoS

Lehle boxes are really nice, but expensive.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 22, 2007)

I've not tried one myself, but I hear good things about StarTouch Pedals. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

that BigShot box is passive, just like my Morley. so, while it might have a few more options, i'm still going to have the same problem of sending half my signal here, and half my signal there.

i think the SwitchBone is my best bet, since it's active.


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

just found another active one, but it's about as expensive as the Radial JD7, and has about half the channels: Mercenary Audio - Little Labs PCP Instrument Distribution Box


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 22, 2007)

Dunno if you're willing to go with Morley again, but they have these

Morley Pedals

Morley Pedals


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

hmm, i'll have to look into that Lynch Tripler. it still looks like a passive unit, but the Boost function might hint to a more active circuitry. thanks!


----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2007)

The Tripler (or ABC) look interesting (and it does look like they're active... the documentation says it's powered by an adapter or 9V battery). But it looks like switching amps will take two button presses, unless they've incorporated some kind of preset functionality that lets you save I/O configurations on each of the switches... but it doesn't look that way, especially not for the price.

If you're hauling three amps to gigs, you really should think about going with a modeler.


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

well, as it is, i've only got two amps, so i think the SwitchBone would work fine. if i ever get a third amp without selling one of my first two, then obviously i'm suddenly made of cash, and i think i'd try to find that JD7 on eBay or something.

as far as switching it around, it'd be a set-and-forget type of thing. i've tried switching around with my Morley, but the poor soundman was having a time keeping up, since i'd go from two channels of moderate volume, to one channel suddenly clipping . just running both all the time is easier on us both.

i don't know that i've tried a modeler that i've liked. the POD's do nothing for me, nor does Kevan's Vetta II. of course, i've not yet tried Digitech's GNX series, or the Boss GT's. i've still got my ART XtremePlus, which has a bunch of modular effect presets, with four selectable amp models, but the sound quality just isn't the same as my tube gear. of course, it IS old


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 22, 2007)

I can make a passive, true bypass a/b/y for $55 shipped.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 22, 2007)

Peter Frampton Framptone products


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Peter Frampton Framptone products



cool. from the Keeley site: $289 Framptone Amp Switcher. i guess all the active units are expensive. but, probably worth it.


----------

